# If anybody has one or two glass lens for minimag...



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 26, 2010)

and you can part with them i'd like to buy and or use them. Trying to mod out my minimags but have no credit card/checking account to buy stuff with!


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 26, 2010)

*Glass lens for Minimag... do you have one?*

and you can part with them i'd like to buy and or use them. Trying to mod out my minimags but have no credit card/checking account to buy stuff with!


----------



## shhh (Feb 26, 2010)

Just a thought.
But have u ever thought about using a visa card that you can load money onto?

Just a thought


----------



## damn_hammer (Feb 26, 2010)

MP, one left 3 beans. 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=216237


----------



## mrartillery (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Glass lens for Minimag... do you have one?*

Lighthound has them, give them a call and see if they'll accept money orders.


----------



## FlashKat (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Glass lens for Minimag... do you have one?*

How many do you need?


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Glass lens for Minimag... do you have one?*

Two, but I could live with one. I have a camo minimag with a tle-5ex in it and that's all for mods. That's my baby. Then i have a black minimag with tle-5ex and iq switch that is the around the house/girlfriends light when she needs it. I grab that one more often than not because it's not extremely bright due to the iq switch dumbing down the output.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Glass lens for Minimag... do you have one?*

Please use the MP for BST type threads.

Closed.


----------

